# [German NR] Sebastian Weyer - 30.30 4x4x4 Single



## Sebastien (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder why this hasn't been posted here yet 






Incredible F2L+LL-Stage, a bit lucky of course though.


----------



## CUB3R01 (Feb 8, 2012)

freaken ownage braski. grats


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Feb 9, 2012)

wow! nice!
almost sub 30...
but still only an NR...


----------



## Sillas (Feb 9, 2012)

Yay! Really fast. Almost WR... :/


----------



## AustinReed (Feb 9, 2012)

That 3x3 stage was like 6 seconds. Wat.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Feb 9, 2012)

If it wasn't for those few lockups he would have had the WR and sub-30...

Oh well though, still an amazing job!


----------



## stone (Feb 10, 2012)

what cube ?


----------



## Yes We Can! (Feb 10, 2012)

Shengshou v3


----------



## Achifaifa (Feb 10, 2012)

Amazing! :O


----------



## Brest (Feb 10, 2012)

Spoiler: Notes



All notation is SiGN
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]HTM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]
Wide and slice move examples using SiGN notation: alg.garron.us
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Thanks to Sébastien Auroux for the scramble





Spoiler: Video



[youtubehd]Fhg3Nhbvh4o[/youtubehd]


U' f2 r' U L' f2 U f' F r f2 r2 F D' B u' B2 D2 B2 u2 r2 u2 B' r' R U F R' U F2 L2 B2 u' R' F2 D' L2 f2 L R2

z y2 // inspection
1st 2 centres and 3 cross dedges
l U' l' U l D' r2 // white
z' U' l z r U2 r' // yellow
(z x') F R2 U r' D' // WR
x 3r U' r2' 3r U' // WB
x2' L' U' x' U' r' 3r F' // WO
last 4 centres and finish cross
r U' r' // green
3r2 U2 L2 l2' U' L2 l2' 3r U 3r' r U2 r' // orange / GO
3r U' 3r U' r' U2 l // blue / red
(x' z') R2 y u R U R' F R' F' R u' F D // WG
finish edges
u' U L' U L // YG / OB
y2' R U' R' // YB
y' U2 U' F R' F' R u // YO
(R' R2) U' R' u' // BR
U R U' R' u // GR / YR
3x3x3
y U2 R U2 R' U R U' R' // OB pair
y U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' // BR pair
y R' U' R // GO pair
U2 y' R' U R U' R' U R // GR pair
U R U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U' // AUF
alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

```
Step	Time	HTM	htps	ETM	etps
[COLOR="red"]Total	30.30	124.00	4.09	138.00	4.55[/COLOR]
					
Step 1	8.16	28.00	3.43	34.00	4.17
Step 2	9.36	35.00	3.74	37.00	3.95
Step 3	6.40	25.00	3.91	26.00	4.06
[COLOR="blue"]Redux	23.92	88.00	3.68	97.00	4.06[/COLOR]
					
F2L	4.60	27.00	5.87	32.00	6.96
LL	1.78	9.00	5.06	9.00	5.06
[COLOR="blue"]3x3x3	6.38	36.00	5.64	41.00	6.43[/COLOR]
```


----------



## Andri Maulana (Feb 10, 2012)

What the ****

6 sec 3x3 stage on a 4x4 

Make me really sad because i only got one 8.xx solve with my zhanchi. And it was easy scramble+PLL skip :/


----------



## Czaroman93 (Feb 10, 2012)

Really nice!
Congratulations!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Feb 10, 2012)

Congrats Sebastian Weyer  Keep it hot, WR will be broken by you


----------



## Brest (Feb 11, 2012)

Andri Maulana said:


> 6 sec 3x3 stage on a 4x4


Keep in mind that with the Yao variation there is always a cross skip, as it is built earlier in the solve and preserved.
Still awesome! =)


----------



## Andreaillest (Feb 11, 2012)

Flawless victory.


----------



## Ickenicke (Feb 11, 2012)

Andri Maulana said:


> What the ****
> 
> 6 sec 3x3 stage on a 4x4
> 
> Make me really sad because i only got one 8.xx solve with my zhanchi. And it was easy scramble+PLL skip :/



It was PLL skip for him too!


----------



## MostEd (Feb 11, 2012)

Holyyy crap!
if it wasn't for that corner lockup....


----------

